# How to create a Windows 10 bootable USB using a Chromebook [help]



## Shadd (Apr 16, 2016)

This thread is out-of-date and has been already resolved. There's no use to any further replies.


----------



## SlappyTheDummy (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you able to run an Ubuntu live from USB on your chromebook ? If yes try using WinUSB , it should be compatible with windows 10 too. 

Use this guide to install it on ubuntu:

http://dothisbest.com/how-to/install-and-use-winusb-in-ubuntu/


----------



## Shadd (Apr 17, 2016)

SlappyTheDummy said:


> Are you able to run an Ubuntu live from USB on your chromebook ? If yes try using WinUSB , it should be compatible with windows 10 too.
> 
> Use this guide to install it on ubuntu:
> 
> http://dothisbest.com/how-to/install-and-use-winusb-in-ubuntu/


That doesn't work, all it does it just wastes space and I can't open it.


----------



## Joom (Apr 19, 2016)

TheOneBackup said:


> That doesn't work, all it does it just wastes space and I can't open it.


Sounds like you got a shitty ISO then. Winusb has always worked for me.


----------

